# Small? 100 minutes of courtship needed.



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/33422436/ns/technology_and_science-science/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You know, that would really bite if you were the male who expended 99 minutes of dancing and tapping, only to get eaten and have some other guy swoop in to take your place without fear of cannibalization


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

> ...and perform a copulatory somersault...


WOW!!!!!:googly:


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

"insert his intromittent organ and perform a copulatory somersault and the female will begin consuming him." 
Sounds like a date and then dinner....too bad spiders dont watch movies.


----------

